# Sugar Free and Crust Free Pumpkin Pie



## bsflower13 (Apr 23, 2011)

This pie is so good, I can eat the whole thing.

2 cups of pumpkin
1 cup milk or evaporated milk. I use almond milk
2 eggs 
3/4 cup real maple syrup
1 tsp salt, nutmeg, ginger, cinnamon, clove

Put it all in the blender and blend until smooth. I put my glass baking dish in the oven empty and pour my mixture right into the oven, then no carrying required. 
It does not stick to the pie pan, it comes out in nice slices, and it has no white sugar or flour!

400 degrees for 70 minutes.

:2thumb:

Try it you will love it!


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Sounds great! and since my son has devoured the pie I made yesterday I'll be trying this tomorrow with local dark honey. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Jewel said:


> Sounds great! and since my son has devoured the pie I made yesterday I'll be trying this tomorrow with local dark honey. Thanks for posting it!


How much honey will you use? This recipe with the maple syrup makes it easier to trade off one to one. With sugar vs honey, it is always a little tricky to make it work.


----------



## bsflower13 (Apr 23, 2011)

*honey*



weedygarden said:


> How much honey will you use? This recipe with the maple syrup makes it easier to trade off one to one. With sugar vs honey, it is always a little tricky to make it work.


I would use the same amount honey as maple syrup.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not to split hairs, but both evaporated milk and real maple syrup have sugar in it. So it can't be "sugar free". There is approx. 150 grams of sugar in 3/4 cup of real maple syrup. Using almond milk helps but it will still have a simple sugar content. Sounds delicious though!


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

weedygarden said:


> How much honey will you use? This recipe with the maple syrup makes it easier to trade off one to one. With sugar vs honey, it is always a little tricky to make it work.


Generally honey and maple syrup are equivalent and are 1/4 to 1/2 less than refined sugar. I'll try it exactly as the recipe first and then adjust after tasting


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Mine stuck terribly but it was an experiment and tastes good.

here's how i made it....

2 c pumpkin (I used frozen jack-o-lantern pumpkin puree)
1 c milk 
2 eggs 
3/4 c dark honey (very scant, the honey is strong)
1/3 t sea salt
1 t pumpkin pie spice (my own mix)
½ t extra cinnamon

Whisk together in bowl and pour into ungreased pyrex pie pan. 

Baked in a toaster oven for 65 mins on 400 deg then 10 mins on broil.


My regular oven is out and it's not cold enough for the woodtove so i tried it in the toaster over and that may be the problem. Other than sticking really badly, it tastes wonderful!

I'll be trying it again


----------

